# 2009 Florida HO Race #4 Hurricane Raceway 5/30



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
Kielbasa's Hurricane Raceway

WHERE:
11014 Sailbrooke Drive
Riverview, Fl 33575

Dan McCleary (813) 741 - 9638

WHEN:
SATURDAY MAY 30th 2009

TRACK:
El Nino Sectional Wizztrak (SS & MOD)
Hurricane Routed Wizztrak (R/O)

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN.

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 10:00 - 11:35
Registration Open 10:30 - 11:30
Amateur SS Practice Only 11:35 - 11:50
Amateur SS Race Begins 12:00
Pro-Am SS Race Begins 1:10
Expert SS Race Begins 2:00 
3.0 Mod Race Begins 3:30
6.0 Race Begins 5:00
Restricted Open Begins 6:00
Awards 7:00 

CLASSES: 
AMATEUR SUPER STOCK*
PRO-AM SUPER STOCK
EXPERT SUPER STOCK
6 OHM MODIFIED*
3 OHM MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN**

ENTRY FEE: 
$5 PER CLASS / 50% CASH PAYOUT TO TOP FINISHERS.

THIS IS THE FOURTH EVENT IN A POINT SERIES. 

*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE EXPERT CLASSES.
**IF TIME PERMITS & ENOUGH INTEREST.

SUPER STOCK & MODIFIED









RESTRICTED OPEN


----------

